# Problemas de conexión timer auto puertas.



## Angel de Las Teclas (Abr 5, 2016)

Hola ¡¡¡ resulta que no sé como conectar un solo timer que funcione
individualmente con las puertas.

Porque lo conecté a la toma de una puerta y de ahí saqué para el timer
y del timer salen dos focos en paralelo ya que tiene una sola salida,
uno para lado del conductor en los pies y el otro para el
lado del acompañante en los pies. 
El problema es que al abrir cualquier puerta se
encienden todos juntos.   
Lo ideal sería que se encienda la luz de pies del lado de cada
puerta que sea abierta, sin encender las demás

Y no quiero usar 2 timers para el proyecto,pero sería lo más fácil
aunque habría que gastar dinero y no da.

No sé como pasar fotos por aquí y el foro automático me confundió peor
con instrucciones no muy claras.

Pero busquen en youtube :

Cómo usar un solo timer ?       de Angel Teclas


Desde ya muchas gracias ¡¡¡ Saludos atte  ...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 5, 2016)

¿Que puerta? ¿La del salón de tu casa? ¿La del frigorífico?
Tu pregunta es muy confusa, me imagino a que te refieres, pero mejor reformula la pregunta de forma mas concreta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2016)

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## Angel de Las Teclas (Abr 5, 2016)

Tengo un solo timer de una salida y busqué la forma y no la encontré usando uno solo para independizar encendido de luces de pies.
Y quiero saber si hay alguna manera de usar solamente un timer para el proyecto.

Encontré la forma pero usando 2, aunque sería fácil, pero hay que gastar más dinero.

Saludos atte


----------



## sergiot (Abr 5, 2016)

Estoy como Scooter, no se entiende nada.


----------



## Angel de Las Teclas (Abr 5, 2016)

sergiot dijo:


> Estoy como Scooter, no se entiende nada.



Hola  
Descarga las fotos y se va a entender mejor.

Es que se prende la luz derecha e izquierda de los pies en el auto, pero
es por tener un solo timer y hay que hacer una división tal vez con algún circuito adicional,
no sé bien como.

Pero la pregunta es qué modificación habría que hacer a lo que está hecho para que al abrir puerta derecha, encienda solamente luz derecha y lo mismo con la izquierda, No que se prenda todo con cualquier puerta abierta.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 5, 2016)

Si, espera que las estoy descargando.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2016)

Los gustos hay que pagarlos  . . . dos timers  !

Saludos !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 7, 2016)

Hola, antes que nada, deberías explicar que deseas hacer(esquemas).
Luego, detallar cómo debe funcionar el sistema(lógica).
Después comentar los problemas que experimentaste.
De esa manera podremos colaborar.


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 7, 2016)

se podria anexar a tu temporizador un Toff con delay con transistor a cada lampara para generar el retardo de cada una independiente al timer... pero me uno al pedido general de los amigos, tienes que ser mas claro con lo que preguntas/pides, ya que el se puede interpretar muchas cosas... saludos


----------



## Angel de Las Teclas (Abr 7, 2016)

torres.electronico dijo:


> se podria anexar a tu temporizador un Toff con delay con transistor a cada lampara para generar el retardo de cada una independiente al timer... pero me uno al pedido general de los amigos, tienes que ser mas claro con lo que preguntas/pides, ya que el se puede interpretar muchas cosas... saludos



Lo que yo quiero es que al abrir puerta derecha sólo encienda la luz de pies derecha,
al abrir puerta izquierda sólo la luz de pies izquierda. Porque tengo pensado poner luces
en las puertas también.

Los diagramas están adjuntos en Zip.
Cómo es lo del toff ?

  Saludos atte


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 7, 2016)

entonces podria ser algo asi por cad interruptor http://www.inventable.eu/2012/10/17/temporizador-muy-simple/


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 7, 2016)

coincido totalmete con dosmetros, los lujos se pagan...
y es porque tenes solo una señal y queres actuar dos luces independientes....
no te compliques, dos timers y a otra cosa


----------



## Angel de Las Teclas (Abr 7, 2016)

Gracias a todos, por su tiempo y sus consejos ¡¡¡

Lo doy por terminado ya al caso 


Me ha servido de mucho. Saludos atte


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 7, 2016)

Angel de Las Teclas dijo:


> Gracias a todos, por su tiempo y sus consejos ¡¡¡
> 
> Lo doy por terminado ya al caso
> 
> ...




.







.


----------

